# just picked my first offset



## enragged (Sep 1, 2021)

So I found (what I hope) was a pretty good deal on a smoker on market place and picked it up.  It needs a little tlc but seems to be pretty decent.  I am new to the offset game and looking for any pointers with this thing.  I plan on using oak as it is easily obtained but if I go a little south can probably easily get pecan or mesquite as well.  This is what I got, fire box has some rust but in my area it rarely goes past surface rust.  I do plan on cleaning it up and either seasoning or painting.  The person I got it from even threw in a can of rustoleum high temp grill paint.  I am sure there are improvements that could be made, the vent on the firebox seems a bit small to me, and the person I got it from said he would run it with the door a little open.  He did use it to compete with and (at least according to him and his wife) did very well.  Anyway hope this is a good pit.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks to me like a fine smoker! A little rust never hurt a firebox (you should see mine LOL!)
I like the way the firebox is so much lower than the chamber. Dual exhausts no less.
Two cooking grates and a big outside "table".
Leaving the door a little open is more common than you think.
Once you figure out fire management I see some fine chow coming!
Nice score!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 1, 2021)

That's not rust, that's character, patina... Anyway, it appears to be just exterior surface rust and I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you don't have a good multi-probe temp probe, get one...or two. Fire that thing up and show us what she'll do. As smokey said, door slightly open is common and nothing to worry about.


----------



## enragged (Sep 1, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Looks to me like a fine smoker! A little rust never hurt a firebox (you should see mine LOL!)
> I like the way the firebox is so much lower than the chamber. Dual exhausts no less.
> Two cooking grates and a big outside "table".
> Leaving the door a little open is more common than you think.
> ...


Thanks! I have not been too worried about the rust. Is a 1/4 inch thick everywhere and for way less than half for a new one of similar size not on a trailer I am not complaining at all. Just need to learn it


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 1, 2021)

enragged said:


> Thanks! I have not been too worried about the rust. Is a 1/4 inch thick everywhere and for way less than half for a new one of similar size not on a trailer I am not complaining at all. Just need to learn it


Start with butts, they're very forgiving and that will allow you to learn the temp control...


----------



## motocrash (Sep 1, 2021)

I like it, looks like it's plenty stout.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks great now get some smoke rolling


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 1, 2021)

Did it come on the trailer? Looks pretty good to me


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice find.
Is it anchored to the trailer more than just the weld at the firebox?

Besides cracking the door, you may want to find some help to put a vent above the door. 
Offsets need airflow for more than fanning the fire


----------



## enragged (Sep 2, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Did it come on the trailer? Looks pretty good to me


yes it did


----------



## enragged (Sep 2, 2021)

it is anchored at the fire box and the front. Guy I got it from used to haul it all over never had an issue


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2021)

It looks good. Does it have a grate in the firebox for the wood to sit on?  Having to open the door sounds to me like not enough air inlet. It looks like all it has is that one vent on the door I lets see a pic of that with the cover over it all the way open that may very well be the problem that causes the door to have to be left open. As for the rust it's not that bad and you will never keep paint on the firebox I used to try and it just doesn't work it would be almost constant wire brushing and painting. What I do is wire brush and paint it every couple years and don't worry about it in between. Some people will rub it down with cooking oil and let it cook on while it's fired up.
Depending on how dirty it is inside you may want to consider pressure washing it inside then fire it up right after to dry it then let it cool down and use cooking oil or spray cans of Pam to spray the entire inside and fire it back up to cook that in that way you no it's clean and you know it is seasoned properly. 
Before putting any meat in it I would run it 2-3 hours to get used to fire management in it then put something in there to cook.


----------



## enragged (Sep 2, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> It looks good. Does it have a grate in the firebox for the wood to sit on?  Having to open the door sounds to me like not enough air inlet. It looks like all it has is that one vent on the door I lets see a pic of that with the cover over it all the way open that may very well be the problem that causes the door to have to be left open. As for the rust it's not that bad and you will never keep paint on the firebox I used to try and it just doesn't work it would be almost constant wire brushing and painting. What I do is wire brush and paint it every couple years and don't worry about it in between. Some people will rub it down with cooking oil and let it cook on while it's fired up.
> Depending on how dirty it is inside you may want to consider pressure washing it inside then fire it up right after to dry it then let it cool down and use cooking oil or spray cans of Pam to spray the entire inside and fire it back up to cook that in that way you no it's clean and you know it is seasoned properly.
> Before putting any meat in it I would run it 2-3 hours to get used to fire management in it then put something in there to cook.


It does have a grate for the wood to sit on.  The vent hole is only 4.5 inches in diamater which I am pretty sure is too small for a 24x24 inch fire box.  I believe it should be relatively easy to put a 2nd vent or make this one bigger.


----------



## enragged (Sep 2, 2021)

motocrash said:


> I like it, looks like it's plenty stout.
> 
> View attachment 509535


Twice pipes! if it is good for car performance...


----------



## ConrodM (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice Score!!!


----------

